# 18X9.5 ET 30... MK6 Jetta.



## Smaash_ley. (Jan 28, 2014)

Will this poke insanely, does anyone have this set up? 

Looking to purchase, but I dont want insane poke! 

Thank you.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

18"x8.5"/18"x9.5" - ET35 photos for reference:

http://instagram.com/p/hw67a2LIPA/

http://instagram.com/p/hugfyPLION/

So yes it will poke more, 18x9.5 ET30 might not be for you if you don't want a lot of poke.


Andy


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

It's going to poke just under 2" more than the stock wheels, so yes, it's pretty significant. It'll take quite a bit of fender work to pull it off.


----------



## Smaash_ley. (Jan 28, 2014)

Guys I need help once again... any idea on this? 

18x9" ET35 in the rears? Much poke? I had my info confused.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM replied!


Andy


----------

